# extended ribs!!!



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

my fruit tetra that my sis gave me has extended ribs and is really fat!!!is it going to drop soon???please reply fast!!!
THE REAL VETTECH909!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, because tetras aren't livebearers, so it takes two to tango.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

ok good!!!thanks!!!


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

You seem excited o.0


----------

